# Which villager holds your name?



## NyanMeow (May 17, 2015)

If this thread has already been created, I am sorry. I tried to find it and couldn't.

Anyway, my real name is Miranda and this is the Miranda in the game:


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 17, 2015)

No-one. The closest I get to is Bella the mouse.


----------



## Kendai (May 17, 2015)

Hehe! Meet Becky! 






Aaaand my real name is Rebecca, hehe.


----------



## Rainbow minerals (May 17, 2015)

Julian the unicorn lol


----------



## roseflower (May 17, 2015)

It?s Marina, the normal octopus girl I have her in my Wild World town.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 17, 2015)

Butch's Japanese name.


----------



## Aeryka (May 17, 2015)

There's the male version of my name
Erik the lazy deer 
Spelled with a K also.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 17, 2015)

None of the animals in the game share a name with me.  In high school, though, my nick-name was "Ed" (after Cowboy Bebop) so Ed is the one I most have a connection to.


----------



## tumut (May 17, 2015)

No one as far as I know.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (May 17, 2015)

None of them even really come close to my real name.


----------



## Karminny (May 17, 2015)

My name is Karmen, Carmen the peppy bunny is closest to my name. I have her atm in my town


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 17, 2015)

Colton's Japanese name. (Wish it stayed that way)


----------



## mogyay (May 17, 2015)

none are even remotely close to my name although i have a bad feeling that if they ever do name an animal with my name then it would be a sheep/cow, it's typically used for those animals. thanks mum


----------



## Raffy (May 17, 2015)

Rolf is kinda close to my name... not really though...


----------



## ashjaed (May 17, 2015)

None! The closest is probably Jay because my middle name is Jaed.


----------



## groovymayor (May 17, 2015)

Cherry's Japanese name is Hanna, which is my name without the "h" at the end. Never had her in my town.


----------



## NyanMeow (May 17, 2015)

Rainbow minerals said:


> Julian the unicorn lol



haha lucky you go to to be one of the popular ones!


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 17, 2015)

Boomer's french name


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 18, 2015)

The closest one to my name would be Alli, and my real name is Alisha.


----------



## Wildroses (May 18, 2015)

I'm going to say none, and those of you who claim "What about Rosie?" will get the death stare. My name is Rose, not Rosie, and I actively discourage people in real life who call me that. The only people who are permitted to call me Rosie are a family whose surname is Rose and my maternal family members because I was named after my great grandmother. She went by Rosie, so I pretty much lost that battle before I was born.


----------



## Mentagon (May 18, 2015)

Um, well, my middle name is Margaret, so I suppose Margie is the closest I'll ever get to having a villager share my name for now. 

I've secretly wished for Carmen's birthday to be moved up ten days and for her name to be changed to Sarah, though. Just so we could be one.


----------



## Peebers (May 18, 2015)

The closest one is Gabi! My real name is Gabrielle, but I don't think any villagers have that name ;o;



Spoiler: Gabi the rabbit!


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 18, 2015)

There's no villager that shares my name, but Katie's mother Kaitlin has the same name as me. (And the same spelling!)
It's kind of weird - I've never met anyone IRL who's name is spelt the same as mine.


----------



## Mokuren (May 18, 2015)

Lisa - Reeses japanese name


----------



## kaylagirl (May 18, 2015)

No one, and no one is even remotely close to Kayla either. Oh we'll. ;//;


----------



## Campy (May 18, 2015)

Pekoe's Japanese name is Jasmine, which is the English version of my name, Jasmijn.


----------



## CJODell62 (May 18, 2015)

There aren't any villagers with my name, Chad. My name seems to be pretty rare. For example, in 2014, only 344 boys were given that name, giving it a rank of only #703 among boys.


----------



## Daveyx0 (May 18, 2015)

I find it weird that there is no animal called Dave, although my name is Davey, Dave is close enough. Dave is pretty common. Welp, maybe next AC game


----------



## Roame (May 18, 2015)

Roscoe the cranky horse, who used to live in my old Wild World town, interestingly enough.


----------



## Kiki Kitty (May 18, 2015)

Natasha the squirrel   Unfortunately, she is not present in New Leaf


----------



## JellyBeans (May 18, 2015)

None as far as I know..


----------



## patriceflanders (May 18, 2015)

Campy said:


> Pekoe's Japanese name is Jasmine, which is the English version of my name, Jasmijn.
> 
> View attachment 93607



that would mean you're either Dutch, Belgian, Afrikaans or Surinamese


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (May 18, 2015)

CJODell62 said:


> There aren't any villagers with my name, Chad. My name seems to be pretty rare. For example, in 2014, only 344 boys were given that name, giving it a rank of only #703 among boys.



Chaddar? The cheese mouse? 

I have none, although my friend is called Molly


----------



## patriceflanders (May 18, 2015)

none for as far I can tell (no idea in the French game though; would be possible)


----------



## Cez (May 18, 2015)

I actually have two villagers named after me ! 
Celia the eagle in the english version, and Cally the squirrel is also called Celia in the french version


----------



## Lavochain (May 18, 2015)

I dont think there is an Emily....?


----------



## rabbite (May 18, 2015)

I don't see any Kris(es) so far, so no villagers have my name.


----------



## kitanii (May 18, 2015)

Cole the rabbit's name is closest to mine c: I also used to go by Cole online when I was younger.


----------



## marierock13 (May 18, 2015)

Marcie, the normal kangaroo villager, has my nickname (though with a slightly different spelling - I spell mine Marci).

My actual name doesn't fit the 8-character limit, so I doubt it will ever show up on a villager.


----------



## spCrossing (May 18, 2015)

None of them.

I'm guessing that Darren is not a popular name. :/


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 18, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> None of them.
> 
> I'm guessing that Darren is not a popular name. :/


Derwin I guess, kinda sounds close to it. Amiright?


----------



## Trickilicky (May 18, 2015)

None of them, not in the English language version anyway. The closest I guess would be Fuchsia, as her Japanese name is Jessica (my real name).


----------



## Campy (May 18, 2015)

patriceflanders said:


> that would mean you're either Dutch, Belgian, Afrikaans or Surinamese


Yepp! I'm Dutch.


----------



## Pheenic (May 18, 2015)

None. ;-;


----------



## crispmaples (May 18, 2015)

Sydney is a koala, correct?


----------



## woodlandmermaid (May 18, 2015)

Ren?e the rhino except mine has the accent over the last e, so Rene?.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GhastlyMeadows said:


> Sydney is a koala, correct?



Yes, the purple one!


----------



## Bostostar (May 18, 2015)

My name is Boston, so no one. :/ Get on it AC developers (jkjk)


----------



## MayorCaroo (May 18, 2015)

Ooo I just HAD to make a post here because parts of both my first name and last name are villager names 


 
Caroline

 
Fang

It's not EXACTLY my name, but pretty darned close. ACNL must love me


----------



## Holla (May 18, 2015)

Well no villagers have my exact name in game (Holly), but Molly the Normal Duck comes pretty close. ^.^


----------



## peachy13 (May 18, 2015)

Sadly, no one. But Gulliver talks about me being a storm (Lizzy)


----------



## Dae Min (May 19, 2015)

No one ;n; No Ashleys, or Jasmines (my middle name)

Now I know how it feels to not find your name on those souvenir keychains


----------



## fierceqt3.14 (May 19, 2015)

Hans? My real name is Hannah, so it's... kind of a male version of my name I guess?


----------



## doggaroo (May 19, 2015)

Sadly, none :c  my name is not very common, so I also never ever find it on anything at those souvenir shops.  My name is Tanner (plus I have a boy's name and I am a girl, so...  love my name tho)


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 19, 2015)

I don't have one that has the same name as me


----------



## Ramza (May 19, 2015)

Hippeux


----------



## CrazyCat42 (May 19, 2015)

I believe Chrissy is the closest. Not that I go by that nickname.


----------



## Piggles (May 19, 2015)

Victoria the horse....>.< Meep.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 19, 2015)

not a villager but an NPC

Katie <3


----------



## mellotune (May 19, 2015)

Lily's pretty cute  I'd love to have her in my town!


----------



## pippy1994 (May 19, 2015)

My name is Paula, so yeah.

My fursona's name is Pippy, although she wasn't based off the Pippy in game.


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (May 19, 2015)

This little piece of adorable


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (May 19, 2015)

The Villager whose name is closest to mine would be Mott. 




He's not that bad! I actually had him in City Folk, but I've never met him in New Leaf :\


----------



## The cub servant (May 19, 2015)

My name is Katrine, but I guess Katrina is close enough!


----------



## 00jachna (May 19, 2015)

Jack the pumpkin halloween guy


----------



## confettistan (May 19, 2015)

I'm Chris, so the closest I get is... Chrissy!


----------



## Maerle (May 19, 2015)

Wendy the sheep


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 19, 2015)

The closest is Julian.


----------



## jaxdog (May 19, 2015)

Benjamin. He actually matches my personality pretty well too. Lazy.


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (May 19, 2015)

None have my name, but both my kids are in the game (near enough) Henry the frog and Ali the alligator (not her actual name but what we call her)
I think when I decide to develop my cycle town I may just go with random villagers as dreamies and get them cuz I think it would be cute


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 19, 2015)

Olivia 
http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net...ew_Leaf.png/revision/latest?cb=20130708015450

none for Mae...


----------



## CrossAnimal (May 19, 2015)

Bill the duck. The name matches, but not the personality. I'm not athletic at all.


----------



## ams (May 19, 2015)

None actually match, but I had a classmate who thought my name was Agnes for like a whole semester so let's go with that


----------



## patriceflanders (May 20, 2015)

does anyone know of a website/page that has the villagers listed with their foreign names (French/German/Spanish) ?

been searching the net, but it seems there's no such list


----------



## Fandabidozi (May 20, 2015)

Kevin the pig. I'd love to have him in my town. One of these days he'll show up in the campsite.


----------



## conorbamodwyer (May 20, 2015)

The closest for me has to be Bam xD My name is Conor but my middle initials are 'BAM' and this year it's become my nickname at school xD


----------



## LemonInator (May 20, 2015)

In the Japanese version, Paula is referred to as Rachel


----------



## Nimega (May 20, 2015)

None  But in the Spanish version, Poppy is called Encina and my name is Nina, so three letters match. Also, one of my classmates thought Encina was my nickname, so let's go for that.


----------



## Keitara (May 20, 2015)

patriceflanders said:


> does anyone know of a website/page that has the villagers listed with their foreign names (French/German/Spanish) ?
> 
> been searching the net, but it seems there's no such list



idk of a list, but you can ask me for German names c;


----------



## LeonCabrio (May 20, 2015)

patriceflanders said:


> does anyone know of a website/page that has the villagers listed with their foreign names (French/German/Spanish) ?
> 
> been searching the net, but it seems there's no such list



In some Animal Crossing wiki you can see the name of the villager in other languages. I'm a spanish player and it is true that all names are completely different from English, as you can see:

Lobo = Lupo
Becky = Ramina
Rosie = Minina
Kyle = Ata?lfo
Sally = Pralin?
Poppy = Encina (btw, "Encina" is the name of a tree, translated as "holm oak").
Maple = Dulce
Winnie = Soonia
Wolfgang = Wolfi
Marshal = Munchi

I have seen that lots of names are puns related with the specie or the personality. There's one "special villager" whose name in Spanish is just... too weird.

Luna (the one in the Dream Suite) = Alakama (A pun which contains a phrase "A la cama" which can be translated as "To the bed").

By the way, my name is "Javier". No english nor spanish name uses that one. But there's one in french. It's "Xavier". And its hold by a PIG. A FREAKING PIG. WHY.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 20, 2015)

The closest I would go is Harriet in Japan.


----------



## AkaneDeath (May 20, 2015)

None of 'em.


----------



## spunkystella (May 20, 2015)

Ava the chicken. (Sorry IDK how to post screenshots, help?)


----------



## shadowshudder (May 21, 2015)

I don't think the name "Hunter" is ever gonna be in any animal crossing game, haha!


----------



## digikari4691 (May 21, 2015)

Peggy! Who is coincidentally also a Gemini too! 
But I'm not sure how I feel about this name twin of mine ^^U


----------



## Snowfell (May 21, 2015)

None sadly.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 21, 2015)

cutiepie Sydney

shes too cute but would never have her in my town just because of pure confusion to myself and my villagers


----------



## Souji (May 21, 2015)

None as it's a name that isn't very... international?


----------



## oreo (May 21, 2015)

Betty only appeared in Animal Crossing: Population: Growing!
As for Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Bettina shares the closest name to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She has a Kitchen/Food theme for her house. She's pretty cute!


----------



## LilyACNL (May 21, 2015)

Lilly! (even though mine is with one L)


----------



## KyokoSmile124 (May 21, 2015)

My real name is Kyoko... I don't think any come even close to that x3


----------



## NyanMeow (May 21, 2015)

Good news is every new game is a chance for more new names lol


----------



## Gabriellaa (May 21, 2015)

IDEK if shes in this version, but there used to be a rabbit named Gabi, My nickname is Gabby. Other than that no one. I used to get pissed off if she was in my town and reset because i didnt like how we shared a name I had some real problems.


----------



## aetherene (May 21, 2015)

None for my Mayor.

But for one of my other characters, her name is Freya. And there is a snooty wolf villager named Freya. I don't have the villager in my town though


----------



## TheEchoTimes (May 21, 2015)

Savannah the zebra! Her birthday is even 5 days after mine!


----------



## Bellsprout (May 22, 2015)

The closest I get is Hugh, which is my middle name.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (May 22, 2015)

I guess for me, since my name is Jackie, Jacques would be closest.  Then there's also the Halloween guy Jack.


----------



## al-tirah (May 22, 2015)

None. I don't think there's someone called Abby in the game.


----------



## Le Ham (May 22, 2015)

None of them are named Julie, so nope.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gabriellaa said:


> IDEK if shes in this version, but there used to be a rabbit named Gabi, My nickname is Gabby. Other than that no one. I used to get pissed off if she was in my town and reset because i didnt like how we shared a name I had some real problems.



We still have her.


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

My real name is Diana, which is nice as Diana is a really pretty and popular villager.
I also share a birthday with Marshal (September 29), so yay for popular villagers I guess 

And my middle name is Rose, which is close to Rosie. Wow, three popular villagers.


----------



## chuu (May 22, 2015)

Margie is probably the closest one to my name. margie was my childhood nickname! ^^


----------



## Sona (May 22, 2015)

No one but I do share a birthday with one of the frogs *u*
I don't remember their name though LOL


----------



## pika62221 (May 23, 2015)

None of them, but I share a b-day with one of them (almost impossible, as once all 366 days are reached, everyone will share a birthday with some villager).


----------

